# Fast & Furious R34



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

C/O Craig Leiberman





























All finished!


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Craig,

Car looks good (in blue)...

What are the specs?

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## sigmaldwarf (Mar 5, 2002)

I've heard things like underbody neons and other things like that, but the blue one has been in a couple of mags and I think is in the 600HP range and is running, as the movie calls it, "NOS." I am not a big fan of these... and favor the clean lines of an understated GT-R myself, but to each his/her own. I really can't believe they have APC (American Parts Crap... not sure what the C actually stands for) on such a prestegious car... but whatever floats their boat. Regardless, it will be fun to watch those lay the smack down in the movie!


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

I have the magazine with R34 in it, I can't remember all the specs on it, cause i am at work right now and my truck is all the way at the other end of the parking lot. But as soon as i get the whole run down i will post it up here. 
I think it looks better in blue, I guess the car was black to start and he had it painted blue....
here is a link to a few more pics from F&F2
http://pub32.ezboard.com/fstreetlethalperformancefbodyorganizationfrm25.showMessage?topicID=247.topic 
here is the neon pic


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I think the silver works in the photo with the neons, but the stripes on the bonnet just look cack !!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Spec on car as follows.

Sent to me By Craig and posted with permission on the other thread but I'll stick it here too.

Hi Steve;
Here are the specs on my Skyline...I know its' a bit ridiculous, but the car is built solely for shows here in the USA.


Craig Lieberman’s 1999 Skyline GT-R V spec


Engine:
Rebuilt RB26DETT 2.6L in line 6 cylinder, features upgraded pistons, rods, thicker head gasket
HKS GT2530 turbos
K&N Carbon fiber intake/air box
Mine’s Carbon Fiber radiator tray
Nitrous Express 150hp direct port system with 3 carbon fiber bottles
Nitrous Express intercooler fogger
HKS Super Sequential BOV
HKS 264 cams
HKS adjustable cam gears
HKS 720 cc injectors
HKS triple plate clutch
HKS titanium exhaust
Apexi coolant overflow
Essential oil catch can
HKS front mount intercooler
HKS F-Con Pro engine management
HKS boost controller
HKS turbo timer
Veilside turbo oil cap
Polished intake and turbo outlet pipe
Custom nitrous install by AEBS

Interior:
Roll cage by RJ’s Chassis
Sparco Milano seats
Sparco 3” harnesses
Sparco steering wheel
Motec ADL digital computer
Custom fab work by Stitchcraft
Nismo floor mats
VeilSide shift knob
G-Tech Pro Performance Meter
HKS Indiglo Boost, EGT, Fuel Press, Oil Press, Oil Temp Gauges
Nismo Multi Function Display
Project U simulated racing brake calipers for foot pedals
Passport 8500 Radar Detector

Exterior 
C-West front bumper
C-West rear bumper
C-West carbon fiber rear wing
C-West side skirts
Paint by Quigley’s, True Blue Pearl , spec’d by House of Kolor



Wheels/Tires/Suspension:
$4HKS remote-reservoir coil overs
GoldLine Racing Springs 2.25”
Nismo suspension arms
Nismo Strut tower bar
HRE 19x10” Model 446 3 piece wheels 
Toyo Tires, Proxes, 275/30ZR19
StopTech 15” front brakes
StopTech 14” rear brakes

Audio/Video:
Clarion VRX925VD in dash DVD/CD/MP3/TV player, touch screen & remote controlled
Clarion VMA7191 pop up TV
Clarion VMA7191 trunk-mounted TV
Clarion DSP/EQ
Clarion TTX7501z TV tuner
Clarion CDC655rz CD/DVD changer
3 sets Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1
Myron Davis CCD color cameras, front and rear bumper mount
2 JBL W12GTi 12” woofers
2 JBL P1200.1 amps, 1200 watts each
2 JBL P80.4 amps, 320 watts each
Sony Playstation 2
Custom fiberglass and stereo installation by West Coast Customs


As I said on the other thread this is awesome...

/Steve


----------



## BigHands (Aug 10, 2002)

'Scuse my ignorance (I have it in abundance), but is that a starter handle on the top pic!!??

Bet the girls love that ('Ill just get out and start her up for ya')!!!


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

Not much Nissan left in that one.......bet you need all the extra power just to ferry round that major ICE!!


----------



## NeVeTaS (Nov 10, 2002)

Simon I wanna see some pics of your Pimp Mobile, get them neon lit!


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*You asked for it....*










Pimptastic! :smokin:


----------



## rx7 20b monster (Jun 12, 2003)

do any of you have a link to any of craig liebermans pics on the car with all those mods? i would love to see some. if you have answered this already can u plz just reply w/the link?


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Hey, wheres the pics???


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*HKS*

Dont do 720cc injectors


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*No pics*

Why can't I see the pics ? All I get are little red crosses !

This happens on both my work pc and home pc (I can use either Broadband or ISDN at home & still no joy with either !).

Shaun


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

This is an old thread and Simon has removed the pictures from his host site, by the looks of things.....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

...neon lights... ....nos.... ...afiliations with Max Power.. ...says it all really!

Anthony.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> *...neon lights... ....nos.... ...afiliations with Max Power.. ...says it all really!
> 
> Anthony. *


Have you seen the "Official 2Fast 2 Furious Magazine" written by Max Power?! I bought it yesterday


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> Have you seen the "Official 2Fast 2 Furious Magazine" written by Max Power?! I bought it yesterday


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO & NO.


I would have bought it but;



> written by Max Power


agghhhh such a terrible magazine!!!

Anthony.

PS Going to see the film on Sunday!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

its cack


----------

